# Norfolk line



## 117503 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am basically looking for cross channel ferries to travel from Dover to Dunkerque. Heard norfolkine ferries operate and have quite good number of ferries. Anyone out here with travel experience by norfokline


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Have used Norfolkline many times with car motorcycle and this summer camper/motorhome, always impressed by the service they give.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ashleyg,

I have used Norfolkline on several occasions and the service is great, Dunkerque being much quieter than Calais BUT Seafrance have got them beat by a country mile att the moment - £37 return first week November as opposed to £100 for Norfolkline 6.5 metres long 3metres high and 3 passengers

Don't forget the MHF discount code for Seafrance.

David


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep! Just done two trips with Norfolkline - first trip was on the midnight ferry from Dover, returning on the midnight ferry from Dunkerque. Second trip was on the midnight ferry from Dover, the 10am Sunday ferry from Dunkerque. Very good trips. I used the VIP lounge on the midnight ferries - free coffee and Danish pastries for £6 per head if you are a member of Camping Club. £12 per head otherwise. Very quiet in Business Lounge and lovely reclining seats with footrests.

Journey takes 2 hours and embarkation starts about fifteen to thirty minutes before scheduled departure time. Ship are stabilised, but the crossings were calm, so no idea of effectiveness. I got better prices from the CC website than booking direct with Norfolkline.

There is an aire just as you leave Dunkerque docks on the right. It's really the HGV overnight parking area but motorhomes use it as well. Follow the HGV parking signs. No facilities. There is a better aire about twenty minutes away at Gravelines. Either use the public car park near the sea-front at Rue Victor Hugo (no facilities) or the Aire Camping (full facilities) at the end of Rue Victor Hugo. The campsite is only open at the usual hours for campsites and cost me €10 for one night.

The Norfolkline ships have the usual facilities - on board duty free (mainly booze, ****, and smelly things), lots of restaurants and bars, nice open air deck at back for *** addicts and those who like the views.

Access to the motorway system from Dunkerque docks is some distance but well signposted. There are no shops between the docks and the motorway - if you want a supermarket or fuel you would have to go to either Gravelines, Loon-Plage or Grande Synth.

Hope this is useful.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*cheap ferry (speedline*

I think if you check with Speedferries website they have a width limit of 2metres 2.9 metres height and 7metres length and unless things have changed they applied that quite strictly. The lanes on board ship are narrow and really only for cars. I arrived on one of my booked trips with my Hymer and was measured and because there were not many vehicles on board was allowed on but was told not to bring it back again.

Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Ashleyg,
> 
> I have used Norfolkline on several occasions and the service is great, Dunkerque being much quieter than Calais BUT Seafrance have got them beat by a country mile att the moment - £37 return first week November as opposed to £100 for Norfolkline 6.5 metres long 3metres high and 3 passengers
> 
> ...


What is the MHF discount code. Where can I obtain it?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mods note -

this split off from a previous old post - no relevance to current bookings.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

**** said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > Ashleyg,
> ...


on the front page, under subsciptions, go to subscribers discounts, then enter ferries - should give you the code. 
Obviously not posted on open forums - only available to members. :roll:

:wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

And AshleyG, we have many members who have used Norfolkline, but recently SeaFrance have you beaten with the MHF discount offered by them. 8) As you may have noticed on this thread.

Maybe if Norfolkline were to offer discounts to the thousands of MHF members looking to book trips across the channel, they would get more of the motorhome market again!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have used Norfolkline in the past but price wise they don't seem to compete now with either Seafrance or P&O. Shame, because we would use them again if the price was right.

I'm going to book a ferry now for the half term (week after next). I will look at all three of the above and come back here with the prices.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Frank said...
_We have used Norfolkline in the past but price wise they don't seem to compete now with either Seafrance or P&O. Shame, because we would use them again if the price was right_

They have got to pay for their new boats someway :lol: :lol:

Cheers Sid


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We are booked first time with them to go to Bruges via Dunkerke in Dec. They were the best price at the time of booking about 4 weeks ago, but our van is car class/size.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hampshireman said....
_We are booked first time with them to go to Bruges via Dunkerke in Dec. They were the best price at the time of booking about 4 weeks ago, but our van is car class/size. _

Hi. Are you staying on the aire by the coach station? if so how much is it at this time of year? I have heard of prices ranging from €15 to €22.50.

Cheers Sid


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

No Sid, we are staying at a campsite at Bruges called Memling.


----------

